# How to make a release with extra package



## hamad_al_marri (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I have looked at documentations on how to buildworld and release scripts to make iso images. What I am not able to figure out is how to add a package to my release. In other words, I want to make an iso file for freebsd where when I install it the package htop for example is already there ready to use (i.e. no need to do pkg install htop) it is pre-installed with freebsd. Please help

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2020)

The release(7) images are install images, if you want it to automatically install packages you should look at creating an install script with bsdinstall(8).


----------

